# "Johnny House" -- Quail pen.



## LSSU-LAKER

Here is some pictures of our new "Johnny house".

So far the quail love it and I'm guessing our Labs are going to love whats inside...


















The plans are in the _Pointing Dog Journal_. They suggest a recall door. We built the door, now we need the screen cone to go with it since one escaped and "Bob" wants back in with the others.....

Should make for some fun flushes and recaptures...

JW[/i]


----------



## LSSU-LAKER

We have been using this house now for 2 weeks now.

We have released over 15 birds, we have "recaptured" at least 12 so far.

Its like catch and release, only in reverse.

The "puppies" have really taken to the live birds, and the recapture feature of the house is making the price per bird very cheap.


----------



## taddy1340

Very Nice! Thanks for sharing...

Mike


----------



## LSSU-LAKER

Ok guys,

We have been using this for a couple of weeks.....

Well, out of 17 birds we still have 14. Of those that are gone. The dogs ate one, one never came back and the other is 'tarded and hasn't been seen since. (He wasn't a bob-white though.)

We have set out over 20 some birds for the dogs.

It is proving to be a very cost effective training tool.

JW


----------



## technomaniac

Is there any place besides the pointing dog journal that i could get those play for the Johnny house...I would really appreciate it...thanks


----------

